# Is Paragoric available ANYWHERE?



## Libbys (Aug 21, 2000)

Paragoric is the only thing that works for me travelling. Does anyone know where it can be found these days? Thanks, Libbys


----------



## Sharon6640 (Jul 20, 2001)

Ah, paragoric, an old stand by that always worked.Wish we could still get it, but I don't think it is available anymore. What a shame.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginf...pdi/202425.html Seems to indicate you could get it with a prescription.Imodium (OTC) and Lomotil (prescription) may be better substitues because they also work on those opiod receptors but less gets into the CNS than with Opium and other narcotics.Now if it is the doping up that helped with the traveling (hard to be anxious when your on a narcotic) then maybe getting a script for a tranquilizer to take along with the Imodium may be something the doctor would go for. I don't know how easy it is to get a paragoric prescription.K.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Ah, paregoric....nectar of my youth. The stories I could tell if time permitted....MNL


----------

